# Storage/sdcard0/downloads random deletes



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

Some background info... on galaxy nexus, aokp, milestone one.

Over the 11 months I've been on the nexus... my directories have changed names 3 or 4 times now. From good old - Sdcard/download - to storage/sdcard0/download to every variation u can imagine but it didn't effect anything serious. But the day I wiped to install milestone1. About 200 pics were erased from this folder. I chalked it up to my error in wiping properly.
So I redownloaded a ton of pics which took hours.

But nearly a week later now, with no changes done to my phone... it just happened again last night. A ton of pics just randomly gone!

Corrupt SD card? ROM? What is it?

Thank you! Haven't been on here in months..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

here's a couple threads with similar problem.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27525-download-folder-contents-disappearing-depending-on-rom/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/35175-pictures-from-my-gallery-and-folders-disappearing-rom-manager-is-not-the-cause-im-100-sure/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22342-wtf-my-gnex-deleted-my-pics/


----------



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

Tried renaming folders..usng rescan apps, clearing data and cache... nothing works.
In root explorer... the files are gone.
So at this point I would normally put the rest of my files on computer then format the SD card. But nexus has internal.

So any suggestions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

You can wipe internal memory in TWRP

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap\


----------



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

lostnuke said:


> You can wipe internal memory in TWRP
> \


Is that the same as wiping data in twrp?
Once I do that... what will be left on the phone?
right now I don't have my computer so adb is a no go. Just phone and tablet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

amw said:


> Is that the same as wiping data in twrp?
> Once I do that... what will be left on the phone?
> right now I don't have my computer so adb is a no go. Just phone and tablet
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not the same as wiping data, it wipes the internal SD card.

I would backup your sdcard contents to your tablet via bluetooth or airdroid, wipe your internal memory (without wiping data or system, I.e. leaving your current ROM intact) , then download a ROM of your choice onto your fresh internal SD card, then wipe system/data, and then install the ROM you downloaded thus pretty much starting from scratch.

And BTW, how has your sdcard changed to storage/sdcard0? I've flashed almost every ROM available and never had any directory change names.


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

Barf said:


> Not the same as wiping data, it wipes the internal SD card.
> 
> I would backup your sdcard contents to your tablet via bluetooth or airdroid, wipe your internal memory (without wiping data or system, I.e. leaving your current ROM intact) , then download a ROM of your choice onto your fresh internal SD card, then wipe system/data, and then install the ROM you downloaded thus pretty much starting from scratch.
> 
> And BTW, how has your sdcard changed to storage/sdcard0? I've flashed almost every ROM available and never had any directory change names.


How can I wipe internal memory using TWRP?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

XiriX12 said:


> How can I wipe internal memory using TWRP?


Reboot recovery/wipe/internal storage. Easy as 123!


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

Barf said:


> Reboot recovery/wipe/internal storage. Easy as 123!


Must be in newer version. I am on 2.1.2 going to have to update it. Thanks


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

XiriX12 said:


> Must be in newer version. I am on 2.1.2 going to have to update it. Thanks


Ah yeah. 2.3 has it.


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

Barf said:


> Ah yeah. 2.3 has it.


Thanks again. I also had the sdcard0 but I also wanted to start fresh on the internal memory.


----------

